# Board Track/down Hill Bike



## Sacket cycle works (Jun 20, 2016)

These are just a few of the downhill racers/boardtrack bikes that I build. The first is a Snyder build fastback frame with a NOS new departure rear hub, 24 inch triple step rims and a set of thick bricks for a smooth ride. 
The second is a nasty twist I put on a men's cwc springer fork. It all sits on a dayton frame with an older paint job.


----------



## gumby6950 (Dec 17, 2016)

How did you rake those forks like that


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Dec 22, 2016)

gumby6950 said:


> How did you rake those forks like that



I will take one apart and post pictures.


----------

